# Does anyone have any Club Tortimer horror stories?



## sushiornot (Sep 1, 2017)

Today was the first time in a long time I have ever been to Club Tortimer and it seemed rather pleasant despite hearing that it was a scary place.. so I was wondering if anu of you have had bad experiences with Club Tortimer, either in the past, or the present.


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 1, 2017)

I've never been on, purely because of the stories I've heard. I'm too afraid of the place :0


----------



## squidpops (Sep 1, 2017)

Same @nightstar. I'm too wary of the place after all the stories I've read of it *shudders*


----------



## pft7 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sounds like everyone has been a victim of scare-mongering and it has worked very well. It's really overblown how nightmarish it is. (It isn't nightmarish at all.)


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 1, 2017)

some japanese dude called me a fatty because "all americanas are fattys" it was strange


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 1, 2017)

pft7 said:


> Sounds like everyone has been a victim of scare-mongering and it has worked very well. It's really overblown how nightmarish it is. (It isn't nightmarish at all.)



That's really good to know, actually. I might actually give it a try, then.


----------



## pft7 (Sep 1, 2017)

Nightstar said:


> That's really good to know, actually. I might actually give it a try, then.



I'm sure you will feel better about it after a trip.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> some japanese dude called me a fatty because "all americanas are fattys" it was strange



I laughed at this.

I don't have any horror stories since I don't go very often.


----------



## honeylemon (Sep 1, 2017)

My brother told me about this time he went and there was a person just dropping tons of 80k bell bags and not picking them back up or saying anything about it. After some people grabbed the bells, the person who'd dropped them started saying that the whole thing was an experiment and they were going to report everyone there to Nintendo for stealing.


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 1, 2017)

honeylemon said:


> My brother told me about this time he went and there was a person just dropping tons of 80k bell bags and not picking them back up or saying anything about it. After some people grabbed the bells, the person who'd dropped them started saying that the whole thing was an experiment and they were going to report everyone there to Nintendo for stealing.



Ohhh my goodness. I actually laughed at this. Nintendo probably did, too, when they reported it.


----------



## pizzapie44 (Sep 2, 2017)

one time i went on club tortimer and the other person on there got an axe and straight up killed me. never going back after that :/


----------



## ididntdoanythingtocube (Sep 2, 2017)

Once i was playing with some guy and we did the scavenger hunt island tour together and i opened the door to one of the houses....
And a skeleton popped out ( ﾟдﾟ)( ﾟдﾟ)( ﾟдﾟ)


----------



## mags (Sep 2, 2017)

I go on most days and really enjoy chatting to the others on there, some are lovely, an odd one is rude but it doesn't bother me. You can block them if you don't want to meet them again and now you can leave easy because of the new facility. Give it a go.


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Sep 2, 2017)

i go there lots with no issue there are lots of lovely people however the occasional person is too young or rude or begs for money which isn't great :/


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 2, 2017)

ive been going there for years and can tell you lots of memories XD i dont have much "horrifying" memories
and idk why you guys are scared??? its not that bad there are nice people there too


----------



## MayorMissy (Sep 2, 2017)

i got club tortimer because i really want to experience these types of people. i'm probably going to go with a crown everytime i go to the club tortimer island


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 2, 2017)

As everyone else has said, Club Tortimer is actually pretty mild as far as nightmares go. I rarely encounter anything out of the norm or really bad. There are a few instances like some girl who is way too young and is claiming to find a boyfriend or whatever. But even that isn't really all that in your face.

The only time it was bad for me was when I went to CT right when the WA update came out. Some kid kept cursing at me and anyone else they felt like. Saying how much we sucked because they had all the badges and we had none. To get all the gold badges the kid probably had to cheat anyway.

He had some kind of sheep following him around who occasionally laughed and joined in on his behavior. I'm sure they are long gone and probably only came back for the update.


----------



## will. (Sep 2, 2017)

I've actually been trying to go as often as possible because I've never seen these types of people and I want to. I think it'd be fun lol. I actually think it's kinda funny how those people act on Club Tortimer.


----------



## Miii (Sep 2, 2017)

To anyone worried about visiting club tortimer, the update improved the experience a lot. My main problem with visiting the island before the update was that people could pick a tour to go on, never sit down, and hold you hostage on the island. That happened to me numerous times. The update fixed this by adding a go home button that appears when you're in the shack. You can put all of your stuff in the basket then immediately go home. It's fast enough that most people won't have time to flick their wifi switch before you're already gone, and it closes anything other players are looking at to ensure you're able to leave when you want to.


----------



## Coach (Sep 2, 2017)

I don't have any, actually! In fact, club tortimer was how I met loads of friends during the first summer after the game released. Sadly, they've really clamped down on sharing friend codes now.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 2, 2017)

honeylemon said:


> My brother told me about this time he went and there was a person just dropping tons of 80k bell bags and not picking them back up or saying anything about it. After some people grabbed the bells, the person who'd dropped them started saying that the whole thing was an experiment and they were going to report everyone there to Nintendo for stealing.


Looks like we have an aspiring Joey Salads!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 2, 2017)

Everyone's a beggar - that's my issue with Club Tortimer.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 2, 2017)

I haven't used it much. I didn't know for years that some island items only appear on club tortimer island so once I get my new town going good I'll be going there more in search of some of items.
 The most recent time I went there was another guy and girl there. The guy kept asking our ages(said he was like 17). I finally told him because I am an adult and I don't care. But the other girl was ignoring him and he wouldn't take the hint, kept asking her and saying why won't you tell me. I finally said "maybe she doesn't want you to know." and she said "right." After that he said we suck or were boring or something and left. 
 Went another time and someone was clearly hacking. Removing all normal trees, moving all palm trees to one side of the island. I guess he thought he was cool and was trying to show off. He never said anything.


----------



## Giddy (Sep 2, 2017)

I haven't used it in a while (except one time which I shall explain) but it was where I met friends that I still talk to now, and yes some beggers. I recently went back on. It was all fine, then this girl asked me if I was an anime fan, which I am, I watch quite a lot. Some probably not known by others. And she asked me what stuff I liked. Welp thats where it got tricky for me. 
I have problems remembering stuff and titles or characters are stuff that I usually forget and I did try and remember some and give her answers, but I was slow and sh excused me that I was lying and I wasn't an anime fan (saying I was looking them up online). I tried to explain but she just said that if I did watch anime, then I would of answered quicker. She asked me if I ever watched Attack on Titan and I said I wasn't fond of the anime and she said that because I don't watch that anime, then I clearly wasn't an anime fan :/ which wasn't fair. You can be anime fan without watching the well known anime. Again i tried to to prove I was an anime fan (for somereason, I guess she irritated me) and then I told her I don't need to prove to her and left. 
Sorry for my rant, but it was annoying at the time and yeah, I wouldn't call it a horror story.


----------



## Becca617 (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm not really afraid of people on CT, my anxiety just builds up from social awkwardness because I never know what to say/do around people but regardless of that I think it's just funny how some people act. I go there mainly for entertainment but I've met nice people that I've had nice conversations with. I don't think I've ever come across an annoying beggar (thank goodness), although I have had some who have simply asked for bells but even if I said no they'd leave me alone afterwards. 

For actual weird-ish stories, I've had a guy who made really dirty jokes and called my virtual character hot (mm them pixels) and some I could tell were just little kids who threw a fit if they didn't get what they want but oh well. Not my problem  I go to CT pretty frequently if I had to say so myself.


----------



## will. (Sep 2, 2017)

Talking with people is stressful for me on Club Tortimer. I can only say so much in my tiny text bubble and they're just chatting up a storm and I'm scrambling to type in 'ok.' Gee what a nightmare.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 2, 2017)

There's really nothing to be afraid of. You can always leave or hit the wifi switch, if it gets too ugly. I personally enjoy the trolls. They entertain me. However, one time there was this kid and he asked my age and I told him. He said I was too old to play, and I should get a life. Normally, this kind of talk would make me laugh, but he really pissed me off. Lol.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Sep 2, 2017)

I don't have Club Tortimer, since I just started my town, but once I pay off my second loan (the 39k one) I'm going to save up and buy it! I like hearing about the trolls and other annoying people you can find so I want to go and find them myself  And maybe then I'll come back and share some stories, lol


----------



## _Dentata (Sep 3, 2017)

I didn't know this was a thing. Was this added in the new update?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 3, 2017)

_Dentata said:


> I didn't know this was a thing. Was this added in the new update?



It has always existed, but you unlock it when:



Spoiler: spoilers for the newbies



you finish your first house upgrade, when you start up the game tortimer meets you. He tells you about an island that he is retiring at, and that you need to meet him at the dock. When you do, and talk to him there, the next day Kappn' shows up with his boat.

At the island shop, the is a club tortimer application. It looks like letter paper but it's not an item, just an application. You need 50 medals to get it. When you do, whenever you go kappn's boat you can either choose to go to your own island or to a club tortimer island.

It's basically an island where you can meet other players and do tours and stuff with them. There are trolls, beggars, ppl who want your friend code, and people who don't speak English, so please remember that it's not always a happy place. But there are nice people there, too.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Miii said:


> To anyone worried about visiting club tortimer, the update improved the experience a lot. My main problem with visiting the island before the update was that people could pick a tour to go on, never sit down, and hold you hostage on the island. That happened to me numerous times. The update fixed this by adding a go home button that appears when you're in the shack. You can put all of your stuff in the basket then immediately go home. It's fast enough that most people won't have time to flick their wifi switch before you're already gone, and it closes anything other players are looking at to ensure you're able to leave when you want to.



Yup. A great improvement.

Also remember that when it the little pop up says "all items in the dropoff box with be exchanged for bells" that only goes for items and *not* bugs and fish. Just in case any of you were confused ^^


----------



## Dhar (Sep 3, 2017)

sushiornot said:


> Today was the first time in a long time I have ever been to Club Tortimer and it seemed rather pleasant despite hearing that it was a scary place.. so I was wondering if anu of you have had bad experiences with Club Tortimer, either in the past, or the present.



I saw a video of this guy going in and calling everyone names and demanding child support and stuff? It was really bad.... Hahaha.


----------



## meo (Sep 3, 2017)

Yesterday I ended up walking into the island where there were three people already. They were talking about being racists so I made a prompt exit... -______-


----------



## Fluffy Fox Of Fate (Sep 3, 2017)

I've been on Club Tortimer a lot and I've only had one bad interaction in my time going there with a person that was hacking and was just being inappropriate.

The person was putting on inappropriate clothing, either having racist icons for hate groups or bad words on them. They then proceeded to say cuss words that were split up in some way. I assume it was needed in order to say them.

A little bit later they started doing weird things. Their character looked like they were looking in their pockets but was darting around like they were walking. They kept doing this and were chasing a different girl that was on the island (probably was picking on her since she made more comments to all the other inappropriate stuff he was doing before.)

After seeing him doing these weird things I was going to leave and as I was in the process of leaving it wouldn't load. It was like every time it was saying "preparing to leave the island" the pop bubble would disappear and then pop back up again. Also to note the person that was doing all the weird things was doing some weird actions while I was trying to leave. (even though you can't move when someone is trying to leave)

After about 3 times of the pop bubble disappearing and coming back I just turned off my game. There was no way that I was going to leave the island with whatever that person was doing. Thankfully nothing bad happened to my game, I was kinda worried since it was so weird and I wasn't sure if the hacker did anything that I wasn't aware of. (also wasn't sure when it saved at the time so that made it even more worrying.)

*Edit:* I've only seen this weird hacking thing once, pretty much all my other interactions that would be considered bad is people begging for bells. Honestly I think it's silly to see what people will say to try and get bells out of you.


----------



## Keldi (Sep 4, 2017)

I've been told people can hack your town through CT. I dunno if that's true or not, but it hasn't happened to me


----------



## ctar17 (Sep 4, 2017)

The worst I have had was someone begging for bells, like constantly.  I also had a time where I caught an orchid mantis and the guy next to me got mad and disconnected.  So of course I disconnected as well without saving and lost the orchid mantis...

But usually CT is fine, and I don't mind going to have some fun.  There are a lot more nice people than mean ones on the island.  No need to be so afraid.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 4, 2017)

Well, the only real horror story are my dreadfully slow typing skills
Other than that I haven't really ran into any major disasters yet


----------



## PacV (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't think i ever had any kind of bad experiences in the Club, because even when i saw a Troll there, i know they're just kids with consoles handled out by his brothers/sisters. Nothing to worry about, not even a little kid with no knowledge about properly behavior.

Mommy and daddy are to busy to pay attention and get that they're kids are little pieces of trash with a console...

Anyway... I think i understand what you looking for, but sadly that things are just the internet horror histories called Creepypasta. You know... The typical history that began as:
"Hello... I'm coming here because i don't know what to do, i'm kind of sick of this horror experience that happen to me. I was just a kid and i want to buy Animal Crossing so much, and by the next day by some kind of destiny weird decision my father who lives out of the country send it to me... Blah, blah, blah... Blood, blood and more blood..."

But i can create a history for you, just with entertainment proposes, so here i go:

Animal Crossing. New Leaf. Club... Tortimer...
Hey there... my name is Paco and... (geez, this is hard) i'm sitting down in a bench in the park in the middle of the day with my Nintendo 3DS in my hands... Is another new day in Animal Crossing... And i want to talk you about what my town have:
-The Villagers 10 i want.
The called dreamies, so yes... I'm one of those players that are not happy with what they got at first...
-All fruits.
Not such a great accomplishment.
-Hybrids.
I'm not proud of that.
-All houses payed off.
I... I...
-Tons of Bells.
The dream of many of the players i know... (I know? I just play with em, how can i know em?)

Yes, as you know i want to erase my town and just... Just start from 0... I don't want that bells, i don't want that villagers, i just want to leave my 3DS here but i just can't! (I should calm down. People start to suspect...).

Sunny day and all was just good, because later that day i have to head out to that place again... Anyway, i don't have any choice. It's not like i can actually erase because even when Isabelle can be convinced easily not that guy... I think i just going to do my dailies and wait until is time again.

I start talking to my villagers:
-Stitches!
My favorite villager not just in this game, but in the whole series! If you ever leave my town i think i would destroy this game since you're not around anymore. Geez dude... You're one of the main reasons i'm still hanging around my Town.
"Hey Mr Mayor! Guess what? I'm so hungry, can you get a piece of fruit for me?"
I just smile at the screen... That's a yes...
"Thank you, he'll be waiting..."
Huh? He'll be... waiting? (Not you Stitches...)

Maybe i'm just so stressful... (maybe i just don't want to see the truth) I'm heading out for the Perfect Fruit for my favorite Teddy Bear and in the road i found
-Apple!
Hey little girl! How's the more stylish Town girl is going today? My favorite female Villager... She smile like she doesn't know anything (i hope i can do that too...)
"Mr Mayor! Today you look... As always, that's the truth". Do you want something, because he wants..."

I just close my 3DS. First Coco and now my favorite two Villagers of my 10 dreamies... That's not fair, i do what he wants yesterday. I just start to walk around the park and thinking in the horribles things i've done yesterday...

Flashback comes to my mind: Yesterday. 2:00PM in my house.
—First... I want you to do something.
—And that is... —i answer tired and sad.
—Nothing to bad, don't worry. I just want you to go to the Train Station in your town and head out to the Town who appears first.
—No...
—No? Dude, i just full your pockets of bells!
—I said no! That people just don't do anything to me...
—If you don't do it, i'll do it, and you know the consequences. They're terrible...
—I...
—You're literally saving em...
I get out myself from Club Tortimer and the last thing i read from him was: "See you tomorrow".

I go to that town and... The last thing i know is that an Animal Crossing player commit  suicide just for the anger inside of her... I can't with that pain...

End of the Flashback in my mind.

There are no escape from that... And now he convince my two favorites in my town to make me go to that Pain called Club Tortimer. In first place i shouldn't go at that time... He wasn't another troll, he even wasn't a person, i'm sure about that...

It was time and i enter to a coffee to get some internet. I wasn't sure but... The nerves was just killing me. I open my 3DS again and by saving that play i go to the options and look for the open Wi-Fi.
—Hey Miss, do you have free Wi-Fi?
—Yes sir, but you have to order something first, so i can open it for you.
—Sure uhmm... Bring me a coffee with lots of sugar, middle milk and blue mountain please. (What in the world that i just order).
—Huh?
I just see that i order as my AC character... I feel weird...
—My apologies uh... Just bring me a normal coffee please.
—How much sugar Mr Mayor?
—What?! —i said with break nerves. I'm almost crying.
—In a minute Sir.
I don't even say thank you when she leaves for my order... I was looking for the internet signal and the waitress bring me the code.
—Thank you...
I start the AC game and Pietro was there in the beginning.
—I wonder if he takes you...

I head out to the beach with my hands trembling and i ask to go to the Club Tortimer.
"Hey! Are you heading out to the Island?"
No... But i pick yes...
"Do you have 1,000 Bells to go?"
I wish i don't... But yes i have em...
"Are you playing alone? Or you want to play with friends or..."
I close my 3DS in that 3rd choice...
At this point you may think... "Hey, you liar... There are just 2 choices... Liar!" But no... Not for me... Not since one week ago. Yes, i am the guy who actually unlock that feature that nobody actually knows it exist...

I open my 3DS again and pick the 3rd choice: "Do you want to see him?"
I pick that and... The Cap'n just laugh and said... "You two are making such a good relationship isn't it? You old chumps, must see me in my old sailor days. But i better stop talking and i better take you to the Club... Tortimer..."
I hate that dialogue... You don't know how much i hate that dialogue! I punch the table and some people start looking at me. I just... Start crying while the memories of how i discover that horrible place come to my mind.

Flashback in my mind. One week ago. 2:00PM in my house.
Oh yes! Another beautiful day in the world of Animal Crossing. So much exciting new adventures with my favorite Villagers. Who knows what gonna happen? That's the fun part of this.
Stitches! How are you man?
Oh yes, nothing could be wrong with this.

The day passed and meanwhile i was doing my Real Life chores i play for in little free times i have. You don't know how much i enjoy this game. You really don't know. Heading into the beach and i saw the Cap'n. Hey Cap, what new adventure we have today?
"You want to go alone, or you want to play with others?" (By your own! What the... Are you doing?!)
With others, i heard you can actually make a good time in Club Tortimer! (No... You can't...)

Heading to the Club and it seems the night was falling out. Mmm... It seems we don't have any players here... Maybe i should...
"Someone is coming..."
Oh, maybe i should stay and see what happen. (Leave as long you can!)
"Black, Mayor of Ninten has arrive!"
A character all dress as black with the Nintendo Logo in his shirt and a happy face (i hate that face) arrive. He seems nice! (How wrong you are...)
At first he seems to see all my Badges and my DA.
—My name is Black, i'm the Ninten Mayor! What's your name dude? —he say with so much carisma.
—I'm the Mayor of...
—PacVille right? —he interrupted— it seem to be such a nice place to live in. I would love to check your DA when i'm back from my adventures here.
Such a good compromised Player we have here. Geez, this going to be fun! (Run, why you're not listening!).
—I see your card and you don't seem to have a DA? —i say.
—Sorry dude, my DA is private. I don't like that everyone come and check what i have in Ninten if you know what i mean...
—Sorry, i don't want to bother.
—Ha! Please don't worry. Accept my apologies, i don't want you to feel bad for what i say.
—Not at all. So, what you want to...
—I want to go on a Tour! —he interrupted even when i don't finish type my answer. He see, to don't have any problems with that. Like when he talk, that's what is show. (That should be my first sign...)
—What Tour? —i ask.
—Hide n Seek, geez, i love to hide myself!
—I like that one too, but... Isn't the Villagers the ones who hide.
—Not here. I'm going to hide, and you going to watch. If you found me in time i'm going to give you such a great surprise. What you say dude!
(Stop that ridiculous word)
—Sounds great!
At that point i was wondering why he's messages show at that long.
We head out and Tortimer said: "It seems you just meet Black. It seems we have a new discover here. If you win, you can unlock an extra feature in the Game. Club... Tortimer..."

Huh? How...
—Stop the chitchat Tortimer... Let's play! —he write.
How?
The game start an as you may know he just hide.
—You'll never found me! I choose the perfect place.
—You'll see.
—Haha, i like your attitude. Is actually what i looking for.
—I'm looking for something too.
—Mmm... That is...
—A Brewster Gyroid i accidentally threw away...
—Oh no! Don't worry about that, we'll see what we can do dude.
I was looking and yes... Haha... He was behind a Tree in front of the Train Station.
—Found you!
—Geez i lost! Nice job dude.
"Times up".
I thought Tortimer will give us medals, but no... We just back to the Island.
—Mmm... No medals...
—Don't worry, i have something better for you. Come to the island, i'll be waiting.
I was curious, so i just go out fast as i can.
—Ta-dah! Here it is. 10,000,000 Bells just for you and the Gyroid you lost.
—What!? Are you sure about this.
—Dude, i never be more sure. Please, just take it.
I take the Bells and the item, geez i was happy more for the Gyroid. I head out to the island and Black was... Sit down?! In the grass.
—Come, let's see the sunset together.
—But how you sit?
—A feature nobody knows. Just press A + B + R and then, the circle pad down and this happen.
—Wow, i wish i could know when i was developing my town.
—Haha, that would be great.
—Listen... I want to ask you for something... But no... I don't know...
—What?
—You remember when we go to the Tour and i hide in front of the station?
—Yes?
—Well... I can't deny it... I love that place! Is the place which everything began. The compromise of the players with the game began right there dude! You'll see, when you arrive to your town, you know you can just leave it and i want you to go and spread that word to other towns.
—Sure, i think i can make a good marketing of the game.
—Haha, no dude. This is real, you'll see... I want you to go to the first Town you saw in the Town List and you're going to see someones town. I want you that when you arrive... Take the thing you see in front of the station and please... Do what you know i want.
—That easy? Maybe some bells.
—Better that bells. What you say? You don't have to accept if you don't want to...
—I think i can do that.
—Really? Great!
He get up and with the happiness emotion he take me out from the island: "See you there!"

I go to my station and ask Chimp to look for a town. I think it was all a joke, but hey! What can i lose. No joke... It was a town from a person i was pretty sure i never add.
"Want to go? Ukk"
—Yes (No...) Maybe i can saw Ninten and that's part of the surprise...
I arrive and the boy owner of the town start talking:
—Who are you?
—Black told me to come? Are you him?
—Black? I don't know any black. I'm closing gates.
—Sorry to bother you.
—Yeah, yeah...
He close gates but i was still there?
—Huh? What are you still doing here? Go!
I just remember Black words, and in front of the station i saw an Axe and a Shovel.
—No... I'm not doing this... —i said to myself.
—Don't you hear? Go! Agh... I'm turning off my console...
At that point i thought that i was about to be kick out but i stay in the guy town and then, Black arrive.
—At this point dude i thought you done what i ask for...
—I thought you want me to see your town...
—My town? Where i come from is just a desert... I don't think is fair people like this arrogant guy have the best while me or others live in a desert, in a horrible town.
—But... I thought you said...
—Dude! I'm surrounded since i live that horrible Train Station! Now let's do this! You don't want me to do that. Do you?
—Don't count with me Black, i'm heading out... I'm going to the Island and leave your Bells and your Gyroid right there.
—It's ok... You can never escape from me, you unlock my feature already and you are to weak to leave the game into a hiatus.
—You'll see...
He take the Shovel and the Axe and he was there while doing nothing and the Town owner appear again.
—What the... Leave my beautiful paradise you block-heads!
All right, he was right, that guy was a little arrogant. The town wasn't THAT pretty.
—You'll see arrogant dude, i leave when i finish with you.
—Leave!
Black start a masacre of everything. He seems to have complete control in every feature of the game. So he start...
-Making Villager disappear.
-Destroying Trees.
-Destroying Hybrids.
-Making Bells and items disappear.
Everything was just a mess, he start to make everything as a desert... Like his home.
—Black, stop!
—What are you doing to my beautiful paradise?! Stop! You, the guy dress like an explorer, help me!
—Black, just stop!
—Never! This guy will regret his words.
It has been done... Everything for what the Mayor fight and play for was just gone...
—My town... Everything just...
The connection just felt down and a message appear: "See you tomorrow or i take another. The blood of that Mayor is in your hands now."

By the next day... In the gamer news: American boy suicide. He was found with his Nintendo 3DS in one hand and with a Animal Crossing cartidrage in the other.

End of the Flashback in my mind.

Not proud to say that 6 players suicide and yes... I was the one who destroy the towns. I just... I just thought i could stop Black. But no... 6 lives now in my hands...
—Hey Dude!
—Shut up Black... What you want?
—Your town.
—Wait... What?!
We appear in my Town but he just don't destroy anything...
—So? Are you going to destroy it or what?
—No dude, i'm going to stay here!
—No way! That wasn't part of any deal!
—Take me to the Town Hall. I have things to do to star my new life here! Just think about it, i can watch for this place when you don't play anymore.
—Yeah... Ok... No...
—You ask for it...
He star disappearing my Villagers one by one...
—First Tia, then Coco, then Diana, then Muffy, then, oh... Apple!
—Stop i...
I stop myself, and i just remember what i said before. Stitches! If he leaves i don't have to pkay anymore! I have to sacrifice my favorite villager... But... The memories...
—Fang, Lucky, Kid Cat and Pietro!
—What about Stitches?
—Ha, ha... You wish. If he leave you stop playing, so no... He can stay. He could be a great slave.
So if i stop, you stop... I have an idea. I close that game and star Time Traveling.
—That's not going to work... Stitches will stay forever.
—No... He doesn't.
I try harder to make him move out but nothing...
—It's useless... I'm going to leave in your town!
I Time Travel over a Year and then... "PING"
"Hey Mr. Mayor! I want to tell you something... I'm thinking to leave this town and heading out to new adventures. I'm going to miss you...".
—What?! No! Don't let him leave.
With pain i just pick... Yes...
"It was a pleasure Mayor."
—No!
The game turns off while Black just disappear forever...

I get up of that table in the coffee breathing with lot of strength and crying louder while people start to come and ask me what just happen!
—I'm Free, i'm free!
I star to jump in my 3DS while crying and keep jelling...
—I'm free!

1 week later.
So now you know my history. Every time i see a AC New Leaf copy i just turn around myself and whisper to myself... "I'm free".
I don't know what happen to Black, but if you ever see him in the Club... Tortimer... Make sure yourself to not fell in his trap and if you buy and AC copy make sure when you arrive from the Train Station of check if he's not there looking for you. Maybe he's gone... Just maybe... But i'm sure i will never have to look at that face again.

You know why... Because now i'm free.

The End.

I hope you like it. Thank God i feel inspired enough tonight to write this. I just want to clear is just a history, Maybe... Haha.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 5, 2017)

someone tried to decapitate me .


----------



## magicaldonkey (Sep 5, 2017)

people kept on asking me for bells and they hit me with the toy hammer  also was scammed lol a girl was really annoyed at me, so in a cricket tour, she kept on chasing me and hitting me with her net and it really bugged me!! (see what i did there?)


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm a loner 
So I always just go and do my own thing.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 5, 2017)

people going WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA when they dont get what they want like lil babbies


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Sep 5, 2017)

I find Club Tortimer can be really fun, especially if you're with the right people. The only thing that makes CT bad is the behavior of some of the people (which has been mentioned before), but besides that some of the people are really nice. The WA update fixed most of the downsides of the feature; to mention a few things, you can block people and choose to not see what they say, and you can leave automatically even if someone is in their pockets. Also, some items are sold only at CT and nowhere else in the game.

I do have a story though. I met a hacker on CT once, and she put rocks and bamboo around the grassy hill area on the island. She also was able to put a bunch of hybrid flowers down on the ground. She was actually nice, though, and didn't try and make my own visit end badly.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 5, 2017)

PacV said:


> I don't think i ever had any kind of bad experiences in the Club, because even when i saw a Troll there, i know they're just kids with consoles handled out by his brothers/sisters. Nothing to worry about, not even a little kid with no knowledge about properly behavior.
> 
> Mommy and daddy are to busy to pay attention and get that they're kids are little pieces of trash with a console...
> 
> ...


That's the scariest TRUE story ever!
But no I don't go on Ct that much my Nintendo WiFi is wonkey but when I can it's usually so fun and I wish I could friend em!


----------



## Keldi (Sep 6, 2017)

@PacV
That was amazing :3 I dunno if that's an actual story somebody told(if it's "real", that's hard to believe it actually happened) or if you just made that up. Either way, it was really entertaining to read


----------



## PugLovex (Mar 17, 2018)

*Club Tortimer is the Latest Horror story*

I've had Pretty good CT experiences, and Just Plain Horrifying experiences. Here are my top 3

About 2 years ago, I went to a CT Island. I was wearing a Tropical Dress with my hair up in a Bun. I get to the Island and there's 2 Guys. One is named Roger, the other one is Dominic. The minute I go outside, Roger came up to me and started calling me "Pretty" and "Beautiful". I was a little uncomfortable, but I was fine. He started to ask me to be his girlfriend, but I kept saying No. He started to chase me around, and wouldn't stop bothering me. I screamed, "AHHHHHH DOMINIC HELP ME." Dominic took an axe and started hitting Roger with it. Roger did the same back. This whole time they were just hitting each other with axes and screaming swears to eachother. Here I am going, "What the Hell?". After this whole fight stopped about 5 minutes later, Roger came up to me and said "I'm going to pro pose", (His grammar was horrible xD). At that point I ran into the Hut and asked Lelani to go home. He came up to me and said, "Baby plz dont go plz baby." Finally I got freedom and got the hell out of there. I found this experience to be pretty funny, but still pretty weird at the same time xD

Another time, I went to the Island. I was wearing the regular crown, and immediately when I got there, this girl (I think her name was Marina or something xd) asked if we wanted to "trade" hats. She had a cute little floral flower pin on from GracieGrace, but I wasn't gonna fall for that trick. She was gonna ask to trade hats when really, once she would put my crown on, she would make a mad-dash to the exit and go home. The good thing is the Wi-fi switch would be there, so I could just flip it, if I saw her running to the hut, but I didn't have to do. Instead, I said No thanks. She started begging me and it was getting really annoying, so I finally said "OMG NO JUST STOP!" She started calling me stuff like "Ugly" and "Stupid", so I just left because I wasn't gonna deal with her Crap. Then a few hours later, I ran into her AGAIN! She was like, "Hey im sorry about earlier" and then said, "i promise i wont steal your crown, i just wanna try it on." Again, I wasn't falling for this, so I said No, and left.

This last experience was pretty bad.

I went to a CT island. It was me, another girl, and 2 guys. I had the crown again, (Which I refuse to take off xD) and so did one of the guys, except he had the royal crown. We were all inside the hut, and the girl came up to us and said "can u plz gimme ur crowns?" Oh.HELL.No. We both said no, and the guy said "Get ur own." I then replied with "Yeah, we paid over 1,000,000 bells for these." She then started saying rude things and called me a b**ch. I wasn't gonna deal with that so then this huge fight started. She was all like "u *****es suck u better gimme ur crowns." What was she, the Tooth-Fairy? (pun intended). She kept going on with this, until I finally told her "SHUT THE F**K UP" After that I flicked the Wi-Fi switch. (Sorry for my swearing, but it was part of what happened )

I've also had amazing experiences, like teaching peeps how to glitch, making friends, and ppl giving me bells

One time this girl gave me and this other girl 2,000,000 bells each! I kinda picked up some of the other girl's bells so I got 3,000,000 instead xD

Anyways those are some of my experiences. I've had other bad ones, but these are my top 3. I hope you enjoyed!

Remember kids, Club Tortimer can be absolutely amazing, and horrifyingly terrible! So take caution about visiting CT!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 17, 2018)

PugLovex said:


> Another time, I went to the Island. I was wearing the regular crown, and immediately when I got there, this girl (I think her name was Marina or something xd) asked if we wanted to "trade" hats. She had a cute little floral flower pin on from GracieGrace, but I wasn't gonna fall for that trick. She was gonna ask to trade hats when really, once she would put my crown on, she would make a mad-dash to the exit and go home. The good thing is the Wi-fi switch would be there, so I could just flip it, if I saw her running to the hut, but I didn't have to do. Instead, I said No thanks. She started begging me and it was getting really annoying, so I finally said "OMG NO JUST STOP!" She started calling me stuff like "Ugly" and "Stupid", so I just left because I wasn't gonna deal with her Crap. Then a few hours later, I ran into her AGAIN! She was like, "Hey im sorry about earlier" and then said, "i promise i wont steal your crown, i just wanna try it on." Again, I wasn't falling for this, so I said No, and left.
> 
> This last experience was pretty bad.
> 
> I went to a CT island. It was me, another girl, and 2 guys. I had the crown again, (Which I refuse to take off xD) and so did one of the guys, except he had the royal crown. We were all inside the hut, and the girl came up to us and said "can u plz gimme ur crowns?" Oh.HELL.No. We both said no, and the guy said "Get ur own." I then replied with "Yeah, we paid over 1,000,000 bells for these." She then started saying rude things and called me a b**ch. I wasn't gonna deal with that so then this huge fight started. She was all like "u *****es suck u better gimme ur crowns." What was she, the Tooth-Fairy? (pun intended). She kept going on with this, until I finally told her "SHUT THE F**K UP" After that I flicked the Wi-Fi switch. (Sorry for my swearing, but it was part of what happened )



Dear everyone who begs for crowns on Club Tortimer

You're on the island go catch some stag beetles or something!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 18, 2018)

PacV said:


> -snip-.



How many bells did you get with that post?


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 18, 2018)

I had an entire group of people refuse to sit down anytime I made an attempt to go on a tour, one of the female characters kept running into mine and hitting me with a net. I didn't mind the latter part but still :////


----------



## RayisNTDO (Mar 18, 2018)

someone once gave me 1m bells and tons of golden roses then i lost connection


----------



## PacV (Mar 18, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How many bells did you get with that post?




10-15 i guess, haha...


----------



## Calli-Ink (Mar 19, 2018)

I haven't been on in probably a year or more but the most I remember is kids asking what my age was and people scaring away all the bugs and fish when someone tried catching them. Now that I started playing again recently I might try again. I remember there being more cool than creepy/annoying people on it.


----------



## Toulousie (Mar 19, 2018)

The only weird thing that happened to me on Club Tortimer was that one day when I just wanted to check
what items the shop has and met this one person, who run right into me and only spammed the whole time
when I was there question marks. Not sure what was wrong with him (or her?), I said Hi but didn't got any
reply. I just ignored that person and went right back to my town. I only used Club Tortimer a few times, 
mostly to just get some island exclusive items which I still needed. Luckly, I don't had any bad experiences
there, I guess if I would meet a hacker there who would mess with me I would freak out, lol.


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 19, 2018)

The scariest part of club Tortimer is the small talk because I'm an unsociable gremlin.

I've just seen a person who was swearing a lot and also a person that kept scaring the fish and bugs away but ended up stopping since they didn't get a reaction from me.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 19, 2018)

Since I barely used Club Tortimer in all the time I played New Leaf, I don't really have any 
stories about it to tell, especially horror stories. To be honest, since I read so many horror
stories about CT from other people, I decided to stay away from it, as I'm not that kind
of person who could deal which annoying, rude people, especially when they are hackers.
After all, I prefer to stay on my own island.


----------



## rynlol (Mar 24, 2018)

I had so much great experiences, but some was bad too. The worst experience I had was that I didn't talk, then someone walked up to me, said I was a fat fa**ot, then left. It was odd lmaooo. I also give out a sh** ton of bells when I'm at Club Tortimer, and I get insanely annoyed when people either say "I don't need this." then picks some up, OR when they do get some bells then leave without a thank you. Another bad experience  I had wasn't about people, it was the fact I had a MII mask on and Celeste's Bow in my pockets, then this guy crashed and I lost my Celeste's Bow. I got it back, and a spare to make sure it does not happen again!


----------



## Sapphire Moon (Mar 24, 2018)

One time when I arrived at club tortimer there were three people and two of them were warning me to leave but I was curious as to why so I went outside and then I found out why(should have left when I had the chance) as this hacker trapped me and the other two with rafflesia and we could not move so I had to press the power button to error since I have a new 3ds.


----------



## Kayotime (Mar 25, 2018)

Giddy said:


> I haven't used it in a while (except one time which I shall explain) but it was where I met friends that I still talk to now, and yes some beggers. I recently went back on. It was all fine, then this girl asked me if I was an anime fan, which I am, I watch quite a lot. Some probably not known by others. And she asked me what stuff I liked. Welp thats where it got tricky for me.
> I have problems remembering stuff and titles or characters are stuff that I usually forget and I did try and remember some and give her answers, but I was slow and sh excused me that I was lying and I wasn't an anime fan (saying I was looking them up online). I tried to explain but she just said that if I did watch anime, then I would of answered quicker. She asked me if I ever watched Attack on Titan and I said I wasn't fond of the anime and she said that because I don't watch that anime, then I clearly wasn't an anime fan :/ which wasn't fair. You can be anime fan without watching the well known anime. Again i tried to to prove I was an anime fan (for somereason, I guess she irritated me) and then I told her I don't need to prove to her and left.
> Sorry for my rant, but it was annoying at the time and yeah, I wouldn't call it a horror story.



Me to a T! I'm a huge weeaboo and anime fan, but I don't watch a lot of them, and most of the anime I've heard of I've only seen bits and pieces of. I love watching "Anime on Crack" videos, so if you show me an anime character, I'll probably recognize them from a vine compilation but have no idea who they are or where they're from. The only anime I seriously watch is Yu-Gi-Oh, Pokemon (though not so much anymore), and Naruto, although I'm trying to find the time to binge Death Note on Netflix. I also love Mirai Nikki, although I've never watched a single episode, and Black Butler is amazing even when watched in pieces from compilations! I actually have a Pop Vinyl of the Undertaker, even though I've never watched a single episode all the way through. Mostly my anime experiences revolve around vines, memes, gifs, and compilations, but I'm still an anime fan. That person, whoever they were, was likely one of "those people", the kind who bait you with common interests and then act all superior when they talk, belittling your own experiences and accusing you of lying when they SHOULD be encouraging you and saying, "Oh, well if you haven't seen Attack on Titan, you should, because it's pretty cool. Here, let me tell you a little about it!" instead of saying "Well, it's the best anime ever and anyone who doesn't watch it isn't a true anime fan."

Also, getting a little sidetracked, but... What exactly do you mean by "horror stories" on Club Tortimer? I've only been on once or twice since WA came out, and no one talked to me. We just sat down and silently did tours together, with nothing weird happening. We did tours on our own sometimes, and mostly kept to ourselves, only talking when we were discussing the next tour to pick, and even then, everyone was fine with the first suggestion and no one argued. The island didn't seem that different from the regular island, but then again, I haven't been on much. Is it really that much of a change? Because I'm just reading these stories and thinking, "Where are these people going? This isn't what I remember at all!"


----------



## Kayotime (Mar 26, 2018)

Bump?

I'm still interested in hearing more stories...


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 11, 2018)

pizzapie44 said:


> one time i went on club tortimer and the other person on there got an axe and straight up killed me. never going back after that :/



oh my god.. what?! they like, ACTUALLY killed you???


----------



## Stefanos Morfonios (Apr 11, 2018)

Beggars, Thiefs (asking to add them to steal flowers, fruits, items on the ground) Weirdos with axes cutting trees. Diggers digging holes around. People that speak their native language even when you say sorry i don't speak. Rude people that curse , Oh Ohhh and ppl who ask to add you in real life social media. (I was asked for my Skype and Instagram several times).


----------



## Dorian (Apr 11, 2018)

I've never been there. I am a solitary player and have always preferred that form of game-playing when it comes to ACNL. I occasionally will visit my daughters town or we might take a trip to the island if we are collecting medals. But 98% of my game-playing is solitary.


----------



## Vulpixy (Apr 11, 2018)

One time, I spent over 100K listening to Kappn' sing for 2 days straight trying to find that elusive Silver Axe and never found one... Does that count as horrifying? 

Btw, I'm good on axes now thanks to the members here <3


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 17, 2018)

I go to club tortimer to do tours with others, because I find doing tours alone boring, but I hardly ever get lucky enough to find a group of people willing to tour with me. I initially wore the gas mask on the island, because it's one of my favorite accessories, but people kept asking if I hacked and kept begging me for golden tools. I told one beggar to just play the game more, and she got mad at me for not giving her golden tools. I don't hack! I don't have the power to do that!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, also, I went on an international tour once and started talking to this girl, who said "no english, speak french". It would have intimidated me normally, but I know enough french to say the most basic of things because my high school made me take french for two years! I said "je parle un peu de francais, c'est difficile pour moui", which is a pretty rough way of saying "i speak a little bit of french, its hard for me." That's basically the only knowledge I retain from french class, along with a couple of basic directional phrases and some verb rules.


----------



## ACNLEnthusiast (Jan 7, 2019)

*Club Tortimer*



Miii said:


> To anyone worried about visiting club tortimer, the update improved the experience a lot. My main problem with visiting the island before the update was that people could pick a tour to go on, never sit down, and hold you hostage on the island. That happened to me numerous times. The update fixed this by adding a go home button that appears when you're in the shack. You can put all of your stuff in the basket then immediately go home. It's fast enough that most people won't have time to flick their wifi switch before you're already gone, and it closes anything other players are looking at to ensure you're able to leave when you want to.



That?s a wise thing. Though there are the little tickytales I meet on Club Tortimer, only one tickytale trapped me on the island (this is before the update was released). On 2016, I met this guy named Rick. When i greeted him, he sounded a bit sad because ?nobody liked him.? A few moments later, he asked for my age. I replied with my age at the time (I wish I took that back). He then called me ?dumb? and used the tour hostage trick. Once he did this, he said that he was Saddam Hussein. After begging, he finally gave up on the trick and told me to leave. However, when I told him that I?ll block him first, he used that trick again. He told me to error out, so I did.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 7, 2019)

There was a cockroach in CT island, the roach that speaks human language.
He said he's a roach and can't live with human but lonely as well.
I asked him if he wants to go tour with me then he said he didn't want to. So I told him then I'd catch you with my net and carry him with me to my town and chased after him with my net.
I was unable to catch him in my inventory, which was sad. But he looked having fun during the chase so it should be okay.
...Does this count as horror...?


----------



## KnoxUK (Jan 7, 2019)

When your about to catch a shark.

'Looks like someone is arriving' 

screen fades to back.

saving.

resumes game.

Shark is gone


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 7, 2019)

Nothing particularly bad, just lots of the usual money beggars.

There was this one time I entered the island and some person just started swearing at me the whole time.
No idea as to why.


----------



## Aniko (Jan 7, 2019)

calamitybot said:


> I go to club tortimer to do tours with others, because I find doing tours alone boring, but I hardly ever get lucky enough to find a group of people willing to tour with me. I initially wore the gas mask on the island, because it's one of my favorite accessories, but people kept asking if I hacked and kept begging me for golden tools. I told one beggar to just play the game more, and she got mad at me for not giving her golden tools. I don't hack! I don't have the power to do that!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh, also, I went on an international tour once and started talking to this girl, who said "no english, speak french". It would have intimidated me normally, but I know enough french to say the most basic of things because my high school made me take french for two years! I said "je parle un peu de francais, c'est difficile pour moui", which is a pretty rough way of saying "i speak a little bit of french, its hard for me." That's basically the only knowledge I retain from french class, along with a couple of basic directional phrases and some verb rules.



Maybe she meant "I don't know English. I just speak French"  When I'm going to North America island, I witness some funny scenes between French and English speakers, lot of misunderstandings haha!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not really horror stories...but some rude people yes. Once a girl yelled at me in German that I looked (my character) like a prostitute.
I was not wearing anything special though . And another time some guy character kept humping mine saying 18+ stuff, I didn't know what to think about it, "so you are in that kind of stuff uh?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

The weirdness I think, was a Japanese girl saying numbers behind a tree, not counting, just saying random numbers.


----------



## PugLovex (Jan 7, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Nothing particularly bad, just lots of the usual money beggars.
> 
> There was this one time I entered the island and some person just started swearing at me the whole time.
> No idea as to why.



relatable af. 7 yr olds begging for money, when they're legit on an island full of bugs and sharks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2019)

People hacking around and basically blocking all paths so you have to exit with the SOS button thing sigh.

Glad I don't get these dating weirdos though


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 8, 2019)

So today was my first time going to the island. The only reason i even went is because I want the toy hammer and the striped wetsuit.
I met some girl that kept pestering me for 1 mil bells. I told her I didn't have any but she wouldn't back off. She then starts yelling at me for no reason. I managed to escape the island but boy, that was pretty interesting.

At least I got the striped wetsuit


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 8, 2019)

one time I went to club tortimer


----------



## Farstar12 (Jan 9, 2019)

Did she block you from exiting or did you use the sos button?


----------

